# Sting ray checker mirror real or fake?



## kasper (Apr 21, 2020)

I dont know much about these other then I see them on krates more often. I know they were an accessory from roughly 68-newer. My question is can anyone here tell me if it looks like a real one or a bike pals one with a sting ray sticker etc and also if it is real what is the value of this thing. Thanks in advance -Thomas


----------



## kasper (Apr 22, 2020)

Anyone out there?


----------



## Gordon (Apr 22, 2020)

Years ago I had an original one. I am trying to find a photo of it for comparison to yours, but it has been so many computers back I may not have much luck. I don't remember the one I had being wider in the middle versus rectangular, but I certainly could be wrong.


----------



## kasper (Apr 22, 2020)

Gordon said:


> Years ago I had an original one. I am trying to find a photo of it for comparison to yours, but it has been so many computers back I may not have much luck. I don't remember the one I had being wider in the middle versus rectangular, but I certainly could be wrong.



Thanks for your reply. I hope it wasent too many computers back. Lol


----------



## Gordon (Apr 22, 2020)

There is a lengthy discussion about the mirrors here:

www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=28264.0


----------



## kasper (Apr 22, 2020)

Thanks I believe it is a real one according to that info.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2020)

@koolbikes


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 22, 2020)

I see I was mentioned in this post.
To start their are no real or fake checker mirrors, just originals and reproduction Schwinn Sting-ray Racing Mirrors.

 I just looked at all my original and repop. Schwinn Sting-ray Racing Mirrors.
Some of the original handlebar clamps were different but all have "Made in JAPAN" stamped, the repop's I have which were the early release have nothing stamped on the h-bar clamp. Knurling were the nuts tighten on original and repop's were different some were deep, others were shallow (smaller diamond pattern) and some knurling were a 1/4" long, as others were less. The H-bar clamp is an easily obtained item from another mirror from that era, could be changed.
I personally know who first repop'd these and there was a first casting and then others to follow. But when these were first reproduced they were made to be very close to exact, of course the "Made in JAPAN" could not be used. The repop's did not have the Sting-ray foil decal attached, the Schwinn Police at that time was in force, copyright infringements as there were many other items, Krate Seat covers was just another. This was before Hyperperformance Pete had bought in to the Schwinn register TM which now Kooleststuff Gary owns.
(Another story for another time)

In conclusion to the question, looking at your Schwinn Sting-ray Racing Mirror I would say it's a reproduction as the Sting-ray Decal on my originals are closer to arm swivel, looks like someone placed it to close too the outer edge.
Just my opinion, I'm not some Schwinn expert, just a hoarder of the stuff.


----------



## kasper (Apr 22, 2020)

koolbikes said:


> I see I was mentioned in this post.
> To start their are no real or fake checker mirrors, just originals and reproduction Schwinn Sting-ray Racing Mirrors.
> 
> I just looked at all my original and repop. Schwinn Sting-ray Racing Mirrors.
> ...



Just wanted to say thanks for all that information and I know you said the clamps were changed out for "made in japan model" to make the repops look legit but mine does say made in japan and I got it off an all original 66 deluxe which again I know the mirrors were not out then but it's not nos either it has its wear. Is it possibly someone replaced the foil sticker because the bike was cleaned up and regressed at some point in time. I have also heard about a paper sticker?


----------



## koolbikes (Apr 22, 2020)

The H-bar clamp could have been changed or Yes, someone could have replaced the foil Sting-ray decal.
After my post I went and looked very closely and compared the two mirrors, observing the swivel part that attaches to the mirror but it's a very close replication. Very hard to tell any difference between them. They produced these for many years, so there is going to be some variations in the originals too.
As for the paper sticker, the early Schwinn Sting-ray Racing Mirror had a bend in the attachment arm and the Sting-ray was on a white paper background with Red text.
See attached photo, from a 1970 Schwinn Catalog:
*Notice placement of decal. I've only ever see one of this style.


----------



## kasper (Apr 22, 2020)

koolbikes said:


> The H-bar clamp could have been changed or Yes, someone could have replaced the foil Sting-ray decal.
> After my post I went and looked very closely and compared the two mirrors, observing the swivel part that attaches to the mirror but it's a very close replication. Very hard to tell any difference between them. They produced these for many years, so there is going to be some variations in the originals too.
> As for the paper sticker, the early Schwinn Sting-ray Racing Mirror had a bend in the attachment arm and the Sting-ray was on a white paper background with Red text.
> See attached photo, from a 1970 Schwinn Catalog:
> ...



Wow that's so cool I really want to thank you again for all of your knowledge on this topic and i truly appreciate your time. -Thomas


----------



## sworley (Apr 30, 2020)

Glad you were able to get some direction on this. Also, there are the period Bike Pals mirrors that have a smaller (finer) checkerboard than the Schwinn ones and they have a similar chrome decal. I believe those were also made in Japan. Later (mid 2000s) Electra also made a checkerboard mirror but those have very large squares and are not mistaken for vintage.

I also like your bench toys, @kasper! 

I have something similar: 





And then in front of the bench:


----------



## kasper (Apr 30, 2020)

sworley said:


> Glad you were able to get some direction on this. Also, there are the period Bike Pals mirrors that have a smaller (finer) checkerboard than the Schwinn ones and they have a similar chrome decal. I believe those were also made in Japan. Later (mid 2000s) Electra also made a checkerboard mirror but those have very large squares and are not mistaken for vintage.
> 
> I also like your bench toys, @kasper!
> 
> ...



That in front of the bench picture is making me salivate. THAT WHITE SUPRA..........


----------



## sworley (Apr 30, 2020)

Haha, thanks. She's a lowly NA, auto but a nice, clean and stock original.


----------

